
Artificial Intelligence - lainon
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/artificial-intelligence/
======
ArtWomb
Excellent! Thanks for posting ;)

The bibliography at the end is highly recommended for anyone wishing to build
an AI bookshelf.

